# New HRCH Golden



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

Proud of my boy- HRCH David's Waterloo Diversion, JH, WCX aka "Bump." He earned the title last week at the Prairie Lakes HRC in Hoffman, MN.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Bump. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job! You should be very proud!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You deserve to be proud--that's quite an accomplishment! Congrats!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Bump!

Ann


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations Bump!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Keep the brags coming!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-what a tremendous accomplishment!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Hope your boy got a nice steak dinner for that one!

Just curious, I know this isn't an AKC title because you also list a JH in his name. Who offers this title? I know nothing of field work outside the AKC hunt tests... would love to learn more! Thanks!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope I am not stepping on toes, but this is a UKC title. I don't know the breakdown but it is "Hunting Retriever Champion". I hope someone steps in and says what has to be done to earn it. I am too new to know all the ins and outs. 

Ann


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

It's a UKC/HRC title equivalent to the AKC MH title. If you have your HR (Hunting Retriever) title, you have to earn four passes at the Finished level (HRCH). A Finished test includes triple marks and a blind both on land and water.


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

RunsCreek said:


> It's a UKC/HRC title equivalent to the AKC MH title. If you have your HR (Hunting Retriever) title, you have to earn four passes at the Finished level (HRCH). A Finished test includes triple marks and a blind both on land and water.


Adding to that, an honor is also required. For those unfamiliar, your dog has to sit and stay at your side off lead while another dog works and picks up birds.

I am proud, considering Bump is all amateur trained (by me) and three years ago I didn't know anything really about training retrievers. I will say though that while the distances for the retrieves are roughly the same for AKC MH and UKC HRCH, I believe the MH is a bit more difficult to accomplish. (Don't tell Bump!) MH Tests seem a bit more technical. I think this is because it is AKC a lot of the competitors and judges have been or want to be associated with field trials, which are definitely more technical. So, an HRCH is not quite as prestigious as a MH title, but again, don't tell Bump.

By the way, he did not get a steak dinner. Our special treats are small ice cream cones! Have a nice weekend everyone. I trained this a.m. and plan to on Saturday and Sunday.

David


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

TexGold said:


> ... I believe the MH is a bit more difficult to accomplish. (Don't tell Bump!) MH Tests seem a bit more technical. I think this is because it is AKC a lot of the competitors and judges have been or want to be associated with field trials, which are definitely more technical. So, an HRCH is not quite as prestigious as a MH title, but again, don't tell Bump.
> 
> David


I have to disagree a little bit here. While I agree that MH tests can be more technical (not real hunting scenerios which is what HRC is based on, and depending on the judges), I've seen just as many MH dogs have problems in Finished tests. In my personal experience, I find it easier going from Finished to Master than the other way. Unlike a MH test where there are attention-getting shots in the field, a Finished test does not which requires the dog to swing with the gun and look for the next bird. Oh yeh, and the gun...there is no gun in AKC. IMO and at the risk of being crucified here, I think the handler is more involved in a Finished test with safely handling, shucking and swinging the gun which is why you see more female handlers in AKC than you do in HRC. This is in no way commenting on the ability of females handling a gun (i.e. the Williams' sisters in NC who are 18 and 16 and run HRC are better handlers than 75% of the male handlers and my wife shoots skeet and pheasants) but rather providing an observation of my personal experience. 

Nonetheless, obtaining a HRCH title, especially amatuer trained and handled, is a huge accomplishment and you should be proud. Hopefully you will continue to run HRC.


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't really disagree with anything you said. My training partner's QAA dogs can get completely screwed up by a hunt test scenario, and particularly so with an HRC type test. AKC is more a game than a hunt simulation as HRC tests strive to be. The only other factor I can point to is the pass rate, which seems to be higher for HRCH than MH, but it doesn't really matter that much. Like all of this, AKC, HRC, NAVHDA, hunt tests, field trials- what flavor ice cream do you like?

As to continuing to run HRC, the only reason that I want to is that I like the people. I am not interested in running the Grand for two reasons: (1) If we made it to Upland, and assuming I would have to do a bit more work with Bump, I don't think Upland hunting is particularly good for a dog one plans to run in field trials successfully. In FT, a hunt along the way to a blind would be penalized. I am not sure I want to, or can, invest the time to make sure the dog knows the difference. (2) The criticism of the tests and judging, particularly from last year turns me off.

I notice that you have a couple of 500 point dogs and a 1000 point dog. Congrats! Tell me why do you keep running HRC? I am interested to know.

David


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I would not let fear of the upland portion hold you back. If the training is solid the dogs know the difference. I have friends with FTCH and AFTCh dogs who have been hunted over in upland situations and it hasn't hurt them at all. One of them has won 2 Am's this year and made it to the 9th in our National Am two weeks ago.

Just think about what else we ask them to learn and distinguish! They are smart and adaptable and can pick up pretty quickly that you walking along with them carrying a gun is a very different thing than running a white coat blind!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

I think your partner's issue is somewhat an isolated event and not the norm. I think Sterregold's perspective is right on. We guide in our off time at a shooting perserve and we can go on a hunt in the morning and then go train in the afternoon and have no problems, they know the difference. On the HRC Message Board under Litters/Started Dogs, there is an add for a litter and the sire is a GRHRCH UH MH QAA dog. 

I wouldn't let the criticism of the Grand get to you. It happens right after every Grand. It's just an opportunity for folks who did not pass to complain. I've run 7 or 8 Grands and have had my ups and downs but it's like hitting that one shot in golf that keeps you going back.

I got started in the dog games in HRC because my lab's parents ran HRC. I like to run both HRC and AKC but run more HRC because of the proximity of the tests, the people and the GRAND. I My lab had 800 points before she got her GRHRCH title so I kept going to get 1000 with her. We're trying now to get a GRHRCH title on the goldens. There are only 14 or 15 goldens to ever get the title.

Chance


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting information and viewpoints.

I didn't really make myself clear on my partner's dogs. The hunt test scenarios mess them up initially- they mostly don't check down on the shorter distances. The gun and the stool they just don't really get because he doesn't hunt them either. However, after running them a session or two, they catch on.

The statement that not many Goldens have achieved GHRCH kind of peaks my interest...


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

TexGold said:


> The statement that not many Goldens have achieved GHRCH kind of peaks my interest...


Aside from the simple fact of owning a hippie, that's one of the reasons why I'm determined to get a GRHRCH on my two. We bred one of our females a few months ago and now have a litter of 6 week old puppies. We bred her to a male in Arkansas who has his GRHRCH and between the two, there are 4 of the 14 in this breeding. I could be wrong but I think there are only 3 or 4 GRHRCH goldens living. We're hoping for big things out of this litter. I hope you reconsider about working towards running the Grand. Someone once told me, it's all about the journey and the memories you make along the way and not about the ribbons. Thank you for the discussion.

Chance


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And there has NEVER been a golden in UKC to be both a GRHRCH and a GRCH (breed).
Another goal for Tito, LOL




RunsCreek said:


> I think your partner's issue is somewhat an isolated event and not the norm. I think Sterregold's perspective is right on. We guide in our off time at a shooting perserve and we can go on a hunt in the morning and then go train in the afternoon and have no problems, they know the difference. On the HRC Message Board under Litters/Started Dogs, there is an add for a litter and the sire is a GRHRCH UH MH QAA dog.
> 
> I wouldn't let the criticism of the Grand get to you. It happens right after every Grand. It's just an opportunity for folks who did not pass to complain. I've run 7 or 8 Grands and have had my ups and downs but it's like hitting that one shot in golf that keeps you going back.
> 
> ...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> And there has NEVER been a golden in UKC to be both a GRHRCH and a GRCH (breed).
> Another goal for Tito, LOL


I'm wondering if there are any U-CH and HRCH goldens. I don't know of any but certainly a rather attainable goal. (the U-CH not the HRCH!)


----------

